
Chartio (YC S10) Is Hiring a Sr PM to Make SQL Visual - thingsilearned
https://jobs.lever.co/chartio/7d2a121a-b452-4bb9-a871-6165d15aaa86
======
mtmail
YC companies get preferred treatment (guaranteed to be on the frontpage for a
while), you should contact the moderators (link in footer).
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

